# Anyone really familar with LinkedIn



## Omgblood (Jun 30, 2010)

I _'accidently'_ viewed someone elses account.

Actually to be honest my curiosity got the better of me and I was snooping on someones profile, and I really don't want this person to know that I was looking them up. Only until afterwards, I realized that people on LinkedIn can see who has viewed their profile. Afterwards (after I viewed their profile), I changed my settings so that my profile becomes anonymous. Then afterward I closed my account. I didn't even use LinkedIn, just had a profile sitting around, so I had nothing.

So, was the other person notified of their account being viewed, can they see that I viewed their profile, however after I changed my privacy setting, AND then closed my account.

(changed privacy setting AFTER viewing their profile)

I prolly come off as a total creep lmao. good-gamedoopsoops:doh  I should have just stayed asleep. Any other forums where I can ask this question?


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

If you deleted your profile they can't see that you viewed


----------



## Paulila (Jan 12, 2013)

If i remember well from my friv profile there is a limited numer of profiles shown there. You can make more profiles and visit that page and that will push down the one you want. Hope this helps


----------



## Omgblood (Jun 30, 2010)

Zeeshan said:


> If you deleted your profile they can't see that you viewed


If that is so, then thank you for the reassurance



Paulila said:


> If i remember well from my friv profile there is a limited numer of profiles shown there. You can make more profiles and visit that page and that will push down the one you want. Hope this helps


Yes my hope is that the person doesn't check their profile too often so that other people would have viewed the same profile and push my name down by the time he/she got there. I was thinking about making more profiles, but ooooh too much effort, though thx


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Omgblood said:


> If that is so, then thank you for the reassurance
> 
> Yes my hope is that the person doesn't check their profile too often so that other people would have viewed the same profile and push my name down by the time he/she got there. I was thinking about making more profiles, but ooooh too much effort, though thx


You have my one hundred percent assurance


----------



## lonesomeboy (Aug 29, 2005)

My understanding is that you can't tell who has viewed your account (like Facebook) if you have "Standard".


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

lonesomeboy said:


> My understanding is that you can't tell who has viewed your account (like Facebook) if you have "Standard".


Not true


----------



## lonesomeboy (Aug 29, 2005)

Zeeshan said:


> Not true


ok but if you're profile is invisible then its ok


----------



## Omgblood (Jun 30, 2010)

Zeeshan said:


> You have my one hundred percent assurance


Sorry but I must ask. How are you 100% sure? I _think_ the person found out, and if so, my rapport with this person is eternally shattered. Probly my 'reputation' within this network too


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Omgblood said:


> Sorry but I must ask. How are you 100% sure? I _think_ the person found out, and if so, my rapport with this person is eternally shattered. Probly my 'reputation' within this network too


I am a long time LinkedIn member with 3000 plus connections n an insider membership. I know for a fact that when people delete their profile it no longer shows in the persons viewed me page because my coworker left linked in n their instance if viewing my profile dissapeared


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

Omgblood said:


> I _'accidently'_ viewed someone elses account.
> 
> Actually to be honest my curiosity got the better of me and I was snooping on someones profile, and I really don't want this person to know that I was looking them up. Only until afterwards, I realized that people on LinkedIn can see who has viewed their profile. Afterwards (after I viewed their profile), I changed my settings so that my profile becomes anonymous. Then afterward I closed my account. I didn't even use LinkedIn, just had a profile sitting around, so I had nothing.
> 
> ...


You creep. The FBI will be at your home soon. Sleep tight.


----------



## Omgblood (Jun 30, 2010)

Zeeshan said:


> I am a long time LinkedIn member with 3000 plus connections n an insider membership. I know for a fact that when people delete their profile it no longer shows in the persons viewed me page because my coworker left linked in n their instance if viewing my profile dissapeared


What about notifications?


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Omgblood said:


> What about notifications?


They would have gotten one when u viewed if they have this option enabled so its def possible they got one


----------



## Omgblood (Jun 30, 2010)

Zeeshan said:


> They would have gotten one when u viewed if they have this option enabled so its def possible they got one


gamed.


----------



## Omgblood (Jun 30, 2010)

Im bumping this for no reason but heres the low down. The original post was made back in Jan. Its now almost the end of May. Heres the timeline of what of going on in my head. From the time of the start of the post


I thought I would be labeled as a huge creep by this person. And that this person will have 'shunned' me from this uhh 'group'. This person will obv warn other (girls/females)
Time kind of pass and I thought there was no tension between us. And I thought maybe she thought it was a mishap (2-3 months)
Then just earlier this May, they'd ask for my email so that they could send me something. Foolishly enough I gave them my personal email that was linked to my Linkedin. Should of given them my school email. Then, this is when they/she found out. 
Then let the gossip and creep-labeling about me begin, then I cut all ties from that group.

thats she wanted problably. But nothing was of lost for me. I had nothing left to gain and time to move on. let it be a lesson to not unsolicitely look at other peoples internet profile that you know in reel life.

sick call nonetheless


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm not sure why that is a big issue. If you put your profile on the Internet, then you should expect it to get looked at.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

:ditto


----------



## Omgblood (Jun 30, 2010)

shyvr6 said:


> I'm not sure why that is a big issue. If you put your profile on the Internet, then you should expect it to get looked at.


Yes I think on paper it shouldnt be a big deal, because it is the internet and everything you share on the internet is practically avaiable for everyone to see, but just given (at the time) my demeanor, I was getting over my SA at the time and coming out of isolation so I was very aloof, and combined with how close and how I acted towards this person (very distant). Our rapport was very weak. I think I had no business to look at one of their online profiles, which mean't that I practically had to google their name or search them directly to get to their pg.. which well I find envasive


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Omgblood said:


> Yes I think on paper it shouldnt be a big deal, because it is the internet and everything you share on the internet is practically avaiable for everyone to see, but just given (at the time) my demeanor, I was getting over my SA at the time and coming out of isolation so I was very aloof, and combined with how close and how I acted towards this person (very distant). Our rapport was very weak. I think I had no business to look at one of their online profiles, which mean't that I practically had to google their name or search them directly to get to their pg.. which well I find envasive


You could just add her to your network

Which is sort if the purpose


----------

